# RMP Energy Inc.



## Woody (Oct 30, 2012)

Again another junior oil and gas company that is emphasizing the value of its assets and low cost-structure while losing out on low-oil prices. Anyone have any insight as to whether this one (I know LRE and ATH have been discussed here before) stands a chance of surviving if the oil slump continues into the next year?


----------

